# Deer-Mix Cheeseburgers. (Various ways)



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2020)

*Deer-Mix Cheeseburgers.* (Various ways)​



I still got some Deer left, but not much, so here goes another Batch.
Started out with 7 Patties Mrs Bear formed for me.
It’s made with 50% Deer, 25% Pork (Butt), 25% Beef (80-20), and a few TBS of Worcestershire per pound.
She puts them in the Fridge, until it’s time for me to Grill them.

Then I crank up my Weber “Q” to the Max to clean the grates—Brush them & I’m ready.
Flipped them around to get some nice Grill Marks.
Added Cheese, while on the Grill, to the first 2 I’ll be eating.
I’ll cover the rest of the things I did here, in the captions above each Picture.(Below)


Enjoy,

Bear


Seven Deerburger Patties on My "Q":







Closer Look:






Working on some Grill Marks:






Melting some Cheese on my First 2 (For tonight's Supper):






Just brought inside:






Kraft Sandwich Spread on first 2:






Using up some of my Last Available Fresh Tomatoes:






First Night's Supper:






Getting another one Ready for Next Night's Supper:






Next Night's Supper:






Another Night gets "Kelchner's Hot Mustard":






And some Pickle Chips:






MMMmmmm---This was Tasty!!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 3, 2020)

great looking burgers bear! hopefully i'll get out this week and get me a deer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> great looking burgers bear! hopefully i'll get out this week and get me a deer.




Thank You Jim!!
Good Luck out there!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 3, 2020)

Great looking burgers you got there, John.  Except for that darned Sandwich Spread you keep putting on otherwise delicious meat.  
Gary


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 3, 2020)

Those burgers for your first nights supper look like they still might be a little pink in the middle, that's how I like mine, love the meat combination also John, Like! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Great looking burgers you got there, John.  Except for that darned Sandwich Spread you keep putting on otherwise delicious meat.
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
LOL---Don't knock it, unless you tried it.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Those burgers for your first nights supper look like they still might be a little pink in the middle, that's how I like mine, love the meat combination also John, Like! RAY




Thank You Ray!!
Yeah, they probably are a little pink inside.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2020)

chopsaw
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 4, 2020)

Looks good . I need my onions and dill pickles though . 
You try the Nathans sweet horseradish pickles yet ?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good . I need my onions and dill pickles though .
> You try the Nathans sweet horseradish pickles yet ?




Thank You Rich!!
Nope----Shopping is a little messed up right now.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2020)

$moke!t
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## $moke!t (Oct 5, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> $moke!t
> ---Thank You for the Like.
> 
> Bear


Anytime. Looks great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2020)

jaxgatorz
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2020)

$moke!t said:


> Anytime. Looks great.




Thanks a Bunch!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2020)

Winterrider
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

